# Deff Krieger und hab über 30 verteidigungspunkte verloren



## Avorast (16. Oktober 2008)

Hallo, 

dass mit jedem neuen Patch ja das add on choas ausbricht ist ja bekannt aber das Werte verringert werden ist neu.
Ich hab meine verteidigung von 515 nach dem Patch auf 482 wieder gefunden und bin damit nicht mehr crit immun.
Gestern noch Mt in Kara und heit zu schlecht für den 2. tank.

kann mir wer helfen?

wäre klasse


avo


----------



## Abrox (16. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem haben alle unsere T4 Tanks (die davor auch teilweise schon T5-T6 bereit waren).

Haben nun das Problem das sie Brust, Armschienen und Umhang Verzaubern mussten, dadurch ging einiges an HP runter. (Einer von 17k zurück auf 16k).

Das Problem, nicht nur die Critimmunität, sondern auch die Ausweich- Parier- und Blockwertung ist gesunken.


----------



## Diar (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ganz sicher bin ich mir auch noch nicht, ich suche derzeit nach offiziellen Quellen. Aber sicher ist zB: Vor dem Patch hat das Talent "Vorahnung" im Schutzbaum direkt die Verteidigungswertung erhöht. Vielleicht ist dir aufgefallen das es nun Ausweichwertung ist. Dort geht schonmal was verloren.

Ist aber alles halb so wild, ich habe gehört (inoffiziell) das kritische Treffer von Mobs auf Spieler sowieso nicht mehr gegeben sind. Das wäre natürlich eine sehr einschneidende Änderung weswegen ich diese Info noch mit Vorsicht genieße. Aber nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird. Es wird definitv eine sinnvolle Erklärung dafür geben, wenn ich heute Abend zuhause bin wollte ich das alles eh mal im "Feldversuch" testen.

Und was Kara angeht...pfeif doch drauf. Nächsten Monat sind die Raidinis doch eh alle obsolet und reihen sich zu BWL und co in die Retro-Ecke ein.


----------



## ZarDocKs (17. Oktober 2008)

wobei ich sagen würde kara oder ZA gehen dann bestimmt immer noch so grp wie 5 70er 3 80er oder so^^ in einer guten zeit was in bwl etc ja net möglich ist^^


----------

